# Accessing encrypted 'home' partition

## hulmeman

I'm running a dual boot system  with ubuntu and gentoo, I first installed ubuntu and opted to encrypt my 'home' partition, which I also want to use in gentoo. How can I set up 'cryptsetup' so that I can access the same partition in both environments?

----------

## Princess Nell

Ubuntu is using ecryptfs. Try http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/ECryptfs. These might also be of help:

http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1214938.html and http://ecryptfs.sourceforge.net/ecryptfs-faq.html.

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

this is very interesting for me too. i think it's worth a try!

thx

snIP3r

----------

